# Greetings brothers



## Roly Todd (Nov 6, 2013)

I had the most amazing experience of being raised last week and received my 3rd degree.
I am still brand new to the craft and am the youngest (by quite a bit) in my lodge - I am in comparison a child at 34 years old.
I am heavily involved with charity and have been so for the last 10 years, it just so happens that the charity we run had a mason in (I was not aware of this until a few years back).
They had always been very supportive but I had never took anything further.
It was the charity side of things that first peaked my interest then curiosity and intrigue got the better of me.
Now I am on the start of a whole different journey.
During my extremely short time as a mason I have met some of the kindest and sincere people I have ever had the pleasure of being in the same company as.
I worked my butt off to get through the degrees - one of the reasons being that I didn't want to let my proposer down - I was able to get through everything without fault and loved every minute.
The 3rd was definitely my most enjoyable and I now look forward to see how else I can further myself.

I have also discovered that since becoming a mason, I am meeting more fellow brethren in everyday life - a couple of which I have been friends with for years and was completely unaware - unbelievable.

Brother Roly
Croft Lodge 3310
UK



My Freemasonry


----------



## cog41 (Nov 6, 2013)

Greetings from the Great State of Texas!!


----------



## Roly Todd (Nov 6, 2013)

I find it strangely coincidental that you are the first to respond - being that the charity I run is called "Chernobyl Orphan Group" - COG

greetings brother 


My Freemasonry


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 6, 2013)

Greetings, welcome, and congratulations!


----------



## mrm113 (Nov 6, 2013)

Congrats
From new jersey, usa


My Freemasonry


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 7, 2013)

Greetings Roly, from a few hundred miles South of you.


----------



## Roly Todd (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Mike

I have family that live in and around Bromley.

I am now happy that next time I'm in the area I have another family I'm able to visit 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Roly Todd (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you 


My Freemasonry


----------

